# New, Totally Unexpected Addition!



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We were not planning on getting a sixth Chi but while browsing a local classifieds website for Chi's (like I do when I'm bored & think of it LOL) I came across a Chi. Long story short, this Chi turned out to be Maribelle's littermate/sister!! I went back & forth trying to decide which one to get when they were itty bitty. Obviously I picked Maribelle but it became more obvious yesterday when we became the forever home for BOTH of these beautys that they were destined to be together with us! :hello1:

Introducing....Maya Marie! A 4.6lb (needing to gain a little weight though) blue brindle SC female. Sister to my Maribelle!

Here is a pic of them as wee pups...









A video even of them as wee pups at the breeders... hehe Little did we know!



And a few pics from last night. She's already a total daddy's girl. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























I am sure I'll have more group pics to share in the next few days. I just snapped those quick last night.  Thanks for letting me share!! We are so happy to have her & she is a real sweet heart!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh wowza Fate for sure!! Congrats on the addition!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg WOW!! she's a sweetie! talk about meant to be!! that is so cool xx i love her sweet lil muzzle, give her a welcome kiss from me


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh that is soooooooooooo awesome!! That was meant to be for sure. What fun!! She is gorgeous and looks like she is fitting in already. She's gorgeous!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Great surprise Heather ! she is adorable


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She's beautiful. Puppy pats from Quigley.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Welcome Home!*




love the video


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! It's so weird because I often wondered about how she had turned out as an adult Chi. Never in my wildest dreams did I think she'd end up with us...and that she was such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


>


Awww, thanks Therese!!! An official celebration on her new name. hehe


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MChis said:


> Awww, thanks Therese!!! An official celebration on her new name. hehe


you're so welcome Heather! how wonderful that you found this little one
who already fits into your family. so happy for you!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes beautiful congrats on the new addition


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Heather, how exciting! She is a beautiful girl! I bet you guys are so thrilled. She has taken to Daddy quick, hasn't she!?! She is just gorgeous! Congrats girl!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

congrats !!

shes so cute!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> We were not planning on getting a sixth Chi but while browsing a local classifieds website for Chi's (like I do when I'm bored & think of it LOL) I came across a Chi. Long story short, this Chi turned out to be Maribelle's littermate/sister!! I went back & forth trying to decide which one to get when they were itty bitty. Obviously I picked Maribelle but it became more obvious yesterday when we became the forever home for BOTH of these beautys that they were destined to be together with us! :hello1:
> 
> Introducing....Maya Marie! A 4.6lb (needing to gain a little weight though) blue brindle SC female. Sister to my Maribelle!
> 
> ...


OMG she is one of the most beautiful chis I have ever seen, and I am not just saying that!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

aww she is gorgeous x


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG wow.. thats so so bizarre some things are meant to be.. Looks like you need a new sig


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG wow.. thats so so bizarre some things are meant to be.. Looks like you need a new sig


Yes, I do! I plan on making one when I get an extra few minutes...and I may just do new pics of everyone so it may be that much longer. LOL But yes, it is strange how things work out. We are so happy!



flippedstars said:


> OMG she is one of the most beautiful chis I have ever seen, and I am not just saying that!



You know, I've never been big on coats with mixed colors but I love hers! And I love her shape too of course. 

Thanks everyone for your kind words! Everyone is doing so well this morning. I was a bit nervous brining in an older Chi (she is 1 1/2) but she does well with other dogs & my crew is adjusting very quickly...I'm so happy! Marley has already decided he is her girlfriend too. :roll: Good thing she isn't afraid to put him in his place...not in a nasty way either which is awesome being stuck with 5 other Chi's I though (she's always been an only dog).


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous little girl!! CONGRATS! That is so cool that it worked out that way!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Maya is a beautiful little girl.. and I am so happy for you guys that you found her. Things happen for a reason for sure..lol Do you know why she was being rehomed at a year and half old? Thank goodness she is with a "chi family" like yours since rehoming can sometimes be quite stressful. I know she is a very fortunate little girl who has a forever home now.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

chideb said:


> Maya is a beautiful little girl.. and I am so happy for you guys that you found her. Things happen for a reason for sure..lol Do you know why she was being rehomed at a year and half old? Thank goodness she is with a "chi family" like yours since rehoming can sometimes be quite stressful. I know she is a very fortunate little girl who has a forever home now.



Yeah, her owner was a young college girl who told me Maya loves lots of attention & she is just unable to provide her with what she deserves right now. Sad, but I'm glad she opted to rehome her and even more glad I found her so we had a chance to give her a forever home! 

I am so impressd with how well she's adjusting. I thought there would be more issues but she appears to be super dog here!! She has never been around children so we do have to work on that but she has taken treats from my girls & was sitting with one of them this morning as well as allowing both of them to pat her. And she only really met them for a few minutes because we got home late last night & they left early this morning for school. So she's doing very well & has been playing & mingling (and napping with) the crew this morning. Totally fitting right in! Phew!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see a new siggy


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

*"I am so impressd with how well she's adjusting. I thought there would be more issues but she appears to be super dog here!! She has never been around children so we do have to work on that but she has taken treats from my girls & was sitting with one of them this morning as well as allowing both of them to pat her. And she only really met them for a few minutes because we got home late last night & they left early this morning for school. So she's doing very well & has been playing & mingling (and napping with) the crew this morning. Totally fitting right in! Phew! "*

I'm sure adjusting to the kids will be a snap for Maya, since your girls have been raised with chis and taught how to approach and deal with new additions..lol My sincere congratulations to all of you..
__________________


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG Thats such good news. She is beautifull, such a sweet little thing x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

WoW! She is so beautiful!!!!!!
Congratulations, she is a wonderful addition to your gorgeous chi gang.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow. Talk about fate! She is gorgeous (Although I still LOVE Mari!!) So lucky to have a wonderful home. Can't wait to see more of her.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

how freaky is that, she was always meant to be with you, the pics are great she is stunning. i bet your over the moon


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

She's beautiful--congratulations!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww another beautiful addition to your family...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heather shes just beautiful oh im so excited for you look forward to seeing more of her with your gorjuss crew x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is so beautiful!
Those pics with her daddy are just adorable, seems she loves him and vice versa.
Congrats!! 
Look forward to new group photoshoot now, lol xx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats she is beautiful


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow ! i woudn't even have had to think it was fate!! congrads does the breeder know she's with you know ?


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

This is such a touching story. When things are meant to be, they're meant to be. She found her way back to you after all this time. It's just wonderful.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kioana said:


> wow ! i woudn't even have had to think it was fate!! congrads does the breeder know she's with you know ?


She does now. I emailed her last night & told her we'd gotten a new addition & that she wouldn't believe it. Attached a pic & asked her if she recognized her. hehe We chat all the time anyway. But she was so thrilled she ended up with me because she knows how well taken care of my pups are. She also said Mari & Maya were always two peas in a pod & did everything together... I'd heard it a long time ago but have forgotten that little detail so that was cool to hear again. 



LiMarChis said:


> This is such a touching story. When things are meant to be, they're meant to be. She found her way back to you after all this time. It's just wonderful.


Thank you - I so agree.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations....


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Heather, she is just beautiful...now you have 3 and 3...Do you think she remembers Maribelle? I think chihuahuas have pretty good "long" memory. Poor Matilda has some competition for Dads lap now. Congrats to you all


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> Heather, she is just beautiful...now you have 3 and 3...Do you think she remembers Maribelle? I think chihuahuas have pretty good "long" memory. Poor Matilda has some competition for Dads lap now. Congrats to you all



I don't know - they don't mind each other but Mari has gotten after her a couple times when they get right nose to nose. Mari has been moody lately anyway. :roll: And yes, she does have some competition. She has put on a bit of an attitude but not as bad as when we brought Mari home. She was even playing a bit with Maya today so they will be okay...as long as daddy shares his lap equally.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, that is so nice! i love her color, cant wait to see the new group pics


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, that is wonderful congrats


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow !! Lucky you shes beautiful and a pure sister to Maribella! AMazing theyre not very similar unless you look close i bet! COngrats x


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

That is so awesome!!!!! Definitely fate!!! I've always wondered about my own Chi's littermates as well, as I'm sure we all do!! Very cool that you happened to stumble upon her ad! She will have an amazing forever home with you, her sister, and new Chi family!! Bless you all! xx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! She is beautiful and adorable. She fits right in with your family. I'm so jealous you have s-i-x gorgeous chihuahuas.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That is sooo awesome Heather!!! It was fate! But I must say.... I was thinking maybe from the title you were prego heee heeee

Lori


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I was browsing through another thread, and saw a response from you, then when I saw your siggy I was all "Wait! What???"  I had to count the lineup of dogs twice to make sure I wasn't seeing things! So then I came straight to the pic thread, feeling certain you'd have posted here about your new addition...and you did! :hello1:

What a great story! What a beautiful dog! And I had to laugh...I, too, browse the classifieds, craigslist, petfinder etc., for no particular reason of course.  Glad I'm not the only one. Ya done GOOD, Heather! Beautiful girl. I'm glad she's adjusting well.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow !! Lucky you shes beautiful and a pure sister to Maribella! AMazing theyre not very similar unless you look close i bet! COngrats x


They don't look much alike mostly because of their different coat type & color. But their face shape is similar. They also sound the same & snort the same (but Mari snorts a bit more LOL) so that's pretty neat to see/hear! It was so funny - we went to bed the other night & I heard what I thought was Maribelle howling which she does sometimes when left alone. I was so confused as she has full run of the house (except our bedroom) & could go sleep with my girls so I felt bad & brought her up with us. Next thing I know there is the howling down stairs again! hehehe It was Maya! But she sounded identical to Mari's lonely howl. 




Guess said:


> That is so awesome!!!!! Definitely fate!!! I've always wondered about my own Chi's littermates as well, as I'm sure we all do!! Very cool that you happened to stumble upon her ad! She will have an amazing forever home with you, her sister, and new Chi family!! Bless you all! xx


Yes, I always like to see updated pics of littermates & such. We feel so good about our decision to bring her in - she couldn't fit in any better at this point! 




BellaLina's Mom said:


> Congratulations! She is beautiful and adorable. She fits right in with your family. I'm so jealous you have s-i-x gorgeous chihuahuas.


Thanks! I know - I keep forgetting we have six. And it's awful because when we only count five in a room it takes us a minute to realize who is missing. LOL




Ivy's mom said:


> That is sooo awesome Heather!!! It was fate! But I must say.... I was thinking maybe from the title you were prego heee heeee
> 
> Lori


Oh my lordie Lori - NO WAY!! LMAO!! That would be a miracle if you kwim! Hubby had the snip before my Ivy was one. 




Tink said:


> I was browsing through another thread, and saw a response from you, then when I saw your siggy I was all "Wait! What???"  I had to count the lineup of dogs twice to make sure I wasn't seeing things! So then I came straight to the pic thread, feeling certain you'd have posted here about your new addition...and you did! :hello1:
> 
> What a great story! What a beautiful dog! And I had to laugh...I, too, browse the classifieds, craigslist, petfinder etc., for no particular reason of course.  Glad I'm not the only one. Ya done GOOD, Heather! Beautiful girl. I'm glad she's adjusting well.


hehe...seeing double were you?  I'm glad I'm not the only crazy to search all those sites! I sometimes forget about craigslist...I'll have to check that tomorrow since I haven't in a while. But yikes, searching has proven to be a bit dangerous. LOL Thank you btw! We're so happy with her & there isn't a doubt that it was meant to be. We just love her to bits!




hdynad said:


> Oh, that is wonderful congrats


Thank you!




elaina said:


> awww, that is so nice! i love her color, cant wait to see the new group pics



Thank you! I love her color too - not something you see all the time for sure. I almost dread the group pics now. They're getting a bit difficult but I suppose I'll have to give her a try before too long. It'll be a good challenge! :daisy:


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww congrats. She is a beauty and fits right in with your gang.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

MChis said:


> They don't look much alike mostly because of their different coat type & color. But their face shape is similar. They also sound the same & snort the same (but Mari snorts a bit more LOL) so that's pretty neat to see/hear! It was so funny - we went to bed the other night & I heard what I thought was Maribelle howling which she does sometimes when left alone. I was so confused as she has full run of the house (except our bedroom) & could go sleep with my girls so I felt bad & brought her up with us. Next thing I know there is the howling down stairs again! hehehe It was Maya! But she sounded identical to Mari's lonely howl.
> 
> ...


Aww bless her! Shes beautiful Heather! I love the new siggy! :hello1:


----------



## IheartZelda (Apr 8, 2010)

How adorably ironic!!!!
Congrats on your new baby! sounds like some pretty powerful fate to me!!!


----------

